# Supercharged W8



## LuvmyW8 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hey people, 
I’m trying to get info on supercharging my W8. I’ve seen YouTube videos of it being done but honestly can’t find anything on who or where I can buy the charger; So I have tons of questions. I did call a company that sold them for Audi’s but they refused to sell me any information on the specs. My thinking is the 4.2L is the same block as the 4.0 so it should all fit outside of any electrical connections. I have swapped numerous parts between Audi and VW’s. Especially the 2.8 and 3.0 engines and some components. If anyone has any info I’d be much appreciated.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

W8 is a completely unique engine. Every part and component unlike anything else. The sump holds 10 liters of oil for example. Replacing the watercooled alternator will bring tears to your eyes. The engine shape, staggered head design, dimensions, exhaust, just all of it, is its own. Google some images of the engine. And it's crammed in a small engine bay.


----------



## Airkewld38 (Oct 29, 2021)

I've been working on a supercharger for my W8, it's a process. I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to intercool it but I'm trying.


----------



## mhwillia (7 mo ago)

Has anyone had any luck? I'm planning on rebuilding the engine, using VR6 arp head studs, and a lot of intake porting. I've got plans for how to put a supercharger or twins on my W8, but I don't know what to do about engine tuning. Can I just install an adjustable boost reference fuel pressure regulator and just be very careful?


----------



## Airkewld38 (Oct 29, 2021)

There has to be a timing curve change with any boost addition. This is one of those projects for me that's going to be a very long time sadly. I'm still stuck on a manifold right now. Design without cad and some of these really advanced mills is slow.


----------

